# What's your favourite duel monster in the different types of Yu Gi Oh series



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm unsure which one is my favourite duel monster between these two.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Freaking god cards, I could never understand what their effect did.

My favorite:








I liked all of Kaiba's monster because I thought he was a badass.

Also, this


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't played that game in years, but my favorite was always


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ive not played in it for a while but my favourite cards been B. Skull dragon ever since I got it in a pack on my birthday


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

I was more into pokemon cards tbh at one point i even had a charizard but i lost him, i hear old pokemon cards like that are going for like 50 quid on ebay nowdays.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I sucked at yu-gi-oh when I played but I always liked the toon cards :b


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Raiza the Storm Monarch, Mystic Tomato, Treeborn Frog, Gravekeeper's Spy 
in 2007

Magical Scientist, Royal Magical Library and Dark Strike Fighter cuz they can win first turn(except DFS; and not anymore)


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I was huge into yu-gi-oh a few years back, now I mainly play Magic the Gathering. My favorite duel monster would definitely have to be Marauding Captain.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Notus said:


> I was huge into yu-gi-oh a few years back, now I mainly play Magic the Gathering. My favorite duel monster would definitely have to be Marauding Captain.


Two Marauding Captains on the field. Try attacking me now *****.


----------

